# Siding



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well started siding the house before winter comes
Would have started earlier but the siding was delayed.
Boy is this a pain in the butt








Tearing the old clap boards off









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Don, are you using vinyl siding? Why not cover over the clap board with the siding. Just a thought. sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes vinyl siding
The house is over 125 yrs.old and the clap board are in bad shape from the pervious owner.
So I'm playing it safe.and adding foam board insulation also.

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Big job! Good luck with that!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have fun and be safe Don.

You're doing it right by taking the old siding off and adding the foam. Are you putting on some kind of house wrap also?? When they did mine they put on tyvek, 3/8 foam and then the siding.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Mike
House Wrap and 1/2" foam board
The worst part of it is doing from a ladder a ladder
Its taking longer.
But going to make a call to bother inlaw see if I can borrow his scaffoldly

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That should come in handy this winter...with heating bills skyrocketing!

PS...love the avatar!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

The added bonus - No more painting!!!!!








The extra insulation is a great idea.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor 
I plum forgot about no more painting






















Jolly
The avatar just keeps me reminded of the cruise for next year.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, are you using vinyl clapboard, or vinyl shakes? Either way, good luck. The scaffolding is definately the way to go.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don,

Need to get young Hootbob in on the task , he definitely has lots of energy...

Good luck on the project. My house is all rough stone stucco, does need painting.

kevin


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Another plus...the clapboard makes great kindiling for next years campfires


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim,I am installing 5" Dutch lap
I don't know about using the old clap board for kindly has alot of paint on them.
Young HootBob helping me(I don't think so







)

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

As you can see below, I will be doing some vinyl siding, too. Decided on vinyl due to weight. The doors on the front of building are 12 feet by 13 feet, so even though they are built hell-for-stout, I really didn't want the added of weight of something like hardie plank. I may be giving you a call on how to install vinyl siding. As an aside, I found it easier to back the rv into the 12' wide door opening than I did when the there was no front at all. Guess it had something to do with a point of reference.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

vdub
Its pretty simple to do just have to take your time and double measure before you cut.
As for backing it in,Its diffinately the point of referance that makes it easier.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob

Young HootBob is more than likely still wet...and besides he does not have anymore outfits, they are all in the dryer









Mind you, if you have him up off the ground.....he cannot get wet









Sorry, I could not resist









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

He could find a way to get wet









Don


----------

